# Linksys NR041 login problem



## jgusarmy (Dec 4, 2005)

I do not remember the NR041 User name and password, I have tried the Reset button numerous times, but it will not reset to Administrator/blank password.

If anyone knows the steps/procedures to reset the login information I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks for any assistance.


Gus


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

You need to hold the rest button in for 20-30 seconds.
The login should default to admin instead of administrator.


----------



## jgusarmy (Dec 4, 2005)

*Still isn't working*

Thanks for the quick reply, but I still cannot access the router, I keep getting a 401 Unauthorized after three attempts.

I have held the reset button for a long period of time, I watch the diag LED come on, then all LED's go green, then all are out except the power LED. Maybe I am doing something wrong, a dumb question, I am assuming it should be plugged in, and being connected to a computer or not hasn't changed anything.

I am typing the IP in Internet Explorer, and then the login screen appears, but it has not accepted admin or administrator with a blank password. It is really frustrating when things don't work the way you think they should.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps the router is broken? I'd contact Linksys and see what they say.


----------



## cimgtz (Jan 11, 2006)

try

user: admin
pass: admin


----------



## Daemon9 (Feb 8, 2006)

Question(s)...how do you access the settings? Does the router have it's own firewall? If so, can you turn it off? Did you figure out the user/pass?


----------

